# kona explosif 1994? Tange prestige Ultra?



## perhim (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm in process to buy an explosif frame dark green, I think is a '94 frame. I've read in the '94 catalogue it has Tange prestige/custom /ultra.

What do you know about this frame? It's a good frame? It's for a restoration project and my first SS and fixie bike.

It has a long tube very strange, with longitudinal lines all the tube (from the BB to the head tube). Are these lines the "custom ultra" mark?

What is "ultra"? "ultra light" or "ultrastrong"?

sorry my bad english and thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

It's a great frame, konaretro even have the fluted decals to go with your externally fluted downtube I believe. If the price is right (around $150-200) you should snap it up!


----------



## perhim (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks mechagouki!

Any more informations about this rare downtube?


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

*Yes it is*

Same as mine no doubt and debated by this forum here:
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=369345

Someone PLEASE make me an offer to complete this build I am taped OUT!
:madman:


It's going to the Bike Swap in the morning. 
The parts are as follows:
Thank to laffeaux for the cranks.
SunTour XC PRO NOS grease guard BB $20
New Ritchie Logic head set $20
New Profile Stem $20
Syncros bars
Kona brake levers
DKG seat post clamp (THX laffeaux)
Project 2 fork w/ new cut threads to fit frame and headset
Head set thing for front brake



I am going crazy with this build. Some ONE Please finish it? :thumbsup:



How will the rear brake cable go? (this is what is keeping me up at night, trying to find the right cable guide of which THESE are Not It) :skep: 


Just put me out of my misery...


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Howley, go to your LBS and ask them for one of the little seatclamp hangers that are frequently found on touring bikes, you might have to file it down a bit but it will work and actually gives a far healthier cable to yoke line than the original kona part.

or put v-brakes on it


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

what size is it? c-t


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

*Kind words of support*

Thank you for offering a supportive word. I'll look today for the elusive dangling cable stop...
 
C-T is 17" c-c=14"


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

perhim said:


> I'm in process to buy an explosif frame dark green, I think is a '94 frame. I've read in the '94 catalogue it has Tange prestige/custom /ultra.
> 
> What do you know about this frame? It's a good frame? It's for a restoration project and my first SS and fixie bike.
> 
> ...


I believe the fluted downtube is Tange Prestige Ultimate Ultrastrong, and it could be that one tube that substantiates the Ultrastrong frame sticker. The other tubes are also a selection from the Tange Prestige range, but I'm not aware that it's ever been disclosed precisely which tubes they were.

Tange said that the internal/external ribbing on the Ultrastrong was 'for greater strength', but it was in any case a 1.0/0.7/1.0 tube and therefore significantly stiffer and stronger than the 0.8/0.5/0.8 downtube of their Ultimate Superlight tubeset or the 0.9/0.5/0.9 of the Ultimate Ultralight set.

Yes, I would certainly say it was a very good frame.


----------



## xmessenger (Aug 13, 2010)

the fluted(at the bottom bracket) seat tube is an ultralight tube.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the timely response.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

What happened to the OP? I want to hear how his fixie ride went in the mountains.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Kind of a coincidence...I built my first MTB fixed gear up with the same exact frame.

Huge fun, and quite a workout. 





Steve


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

We know that the fluted downtube is Ultrastrong, and it may be that the top tube is an Ultralight, the seat tube is another Ultrastrong - albeit identical to other Ultra seat tubes (but justifying the Ultrastrong sticker being applied to that tube, under US consumer law as I understand it?) and the stays are Tange Prestige Concept.

I am trundling around on one at the moment, but I must admit that my favourite aspect of it is the small size of my example. It isn't as good a frame as the superb 96 Explosif (Columbus Max OR), nor as the 98 (Reynolds 853).


----------



## xmessenger (Aug 13, 2010)

ultra strong was only available for the top and down tubes with the distinct splined appearance lenght ways and the untralight had the option of the fluting towards the bb for the seat tube. the top tube would likely be either superlight or (more likey) ultralight if it doesn'nt have the splines. google the tange catalogue for more info. Boottom line its a sweet frame, similar to a noco tnt i nearly bought many moons ago.


----------

